# advice



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, i'm new here but find the site invaluable as a means of getting info and helping me feel a bit better. I have recently discovered that i have stage 2 endo. My left ovary is adherent to my bowel and the endo is on my bowel. My right side is fine. both tubes are fine. However, i have been ttc for 4 years now to no avail despite 6 months of clomid. I have now made an appointment at a private clinic as the service i've had from the nhs has been dire. I would really like to consider egg sharing, at least then someone else could get the chance even if i don't. I was wondering if anyone new whether i would be ruled out of egg sharing because of the endo. I'm 34. My FSH is 4.2. Otherwise i'm fit and well (do take thyroxine for hypothyroid but at a low dose)

Id very much appreciate anyones views. 


Cheers
Mariag


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mariag

I can only share my own experience with you hun.  I'm 35 with Endo and an FSH of 6.4 and I'm currently on an egg-sharing cycle.  You will need to be fairly quick with your enquiries though hun because most clinics only accept you for egg sharing up until your 35 although CARE accept you until your 36th birthday.  Most clinics require any FSH of less than 8.

On the face of it I think it's certainly worth you enquiring.  

Go on... Give em a call!! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

No advice, just wanted to wish you plenty of luck! 

Carrie


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No advice here either hun, just wanted to say hello and send you lots of luck. 
xxx


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for that. I will definately give it a go! Cheers everyone.

M x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Maria

welcome to the egg share board

You will find lots of valuable advice about egg sharing and experiences on this board

I can only agree with amanda

I have severe endo the only thing that stopped me sharing was the fact i only have one ovary had i had 2 ovarys i would have been accepted

As Amanda says though many clinics will only accept u until 35 altho some will til ur 36

Lots of luck honey

Emxx


----------



## doll face (Aug 30, 2006)

hi mariag

i have endo,  it was mainly on my bowel but quite alot was cleared during my lap in feb o6 i also have rheumatoid arthritis and was worried that this would go against me as wanted to egg share, when i  enquired  about e/s at care they seemed a little concerned about the endo until they checked my hospital notes and found that there was no endo on my ovaries and then were quite happy to accept me and am currently on day 23 of d/regging. 

i hope it works out for you

good luck x


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone! i'm 34 but my clinic will allow egg sharing until 36 so fingers crossed. finding the whole thing really stressful until i know for certain one way or the other.

anyway thanks again. i'll let you know how it goes.  

Maria


----------

